# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурс инструментальной, хоровой и вокальной музыки

## Milya

*VI Международный конкурс исполнителей
инструментальной, хоровой
и вокальной музыки
*
*4 - 8 ноября 2009г.
г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия*

Размещение участников - гостиница "Россия"
Конкурсные выступления - в Белом концертном зале 
ДШИ им. Е. Мравинского
На всех наших проектах в 2009г. действует акция "15+" для групп (участники+родители+гости) и "7+" для коллективов (одновременно на сцене не менее семи человек)

"+" это полное финансирование 16-ого и 8-ого человека из средств Фонда.

Отвечаю всем, кто задал вопросы в личку. Да, друзья, конечно же это наш *"СЕРЕБРЯНЫЙ КАМЕРТОН".* 

*"Серебряный камертон"* - серьёзный конкурс, который пройдёт в Санкт-Петербурге в четвёртый раз. Конкурс ежегодно собирает исполнителей самых высоких направлений в искусстве - инструментального жанра, хорового и академического пения, народной музыки. В жюри конкурса приглашаются видные деятели искусства и культуры, педагоги высших профильных учебных заведений. Всё направлено на возможность демонстрации мастерства юных исполнителей перед лучшими специалистами. По итогам конкурсов прошедших лет, несколько его участников без труда поступили в ВУЗы по рекомендации членов жюри. Хоровые коллективы и их руководители имеют возможность прослушать мастер-классы и получить дополнительные знания в своей работе.Концертмейстеров консультирует исполнительный директор Гильдии пианистов-концертмейстеров России. Ансамбли народных инструментов попадают под пристальное внимание специалистов Российского Дома народного творчества.
Положение о конкурсе вы без труда найдёте на сайте организаторов www.det-fond.ru (слева на гл. странице в меню есть раздел Фестивали - Серебряный камертон 4-8 ноября Санкт-Петербург). Обязательно посмотрите ещё разделы Итоги и Фотогалерея. Так вы будете иметь достаточно полное представление о проекте.

----------


## мусяня

*Milya*,
 Спасибо!!!Очень интересно! :Ok:

----------


## Milya

*Внимание! Внесены изменения в Положение конкурса.
*
1.      Участники конкурса, номинации и возрастные категории

В конкурсе принимают участие вокальные и хоровые коллективы АКАДЕМИЧЕСКОГО и НАРОДНОГО направлений.

Номинации:

    * Вокальный ансамбль (дуэт, трио, квартет, т.е. вокальные группы до 12 человек)
    * Хоровой коллектив (от 12 и выше человек)

В рамках этих номинаций Участники коллективов могут участвовать в дополнительной номинации – Сольное пение, при условии подачи отдельной заявки и оплате данной номинации.

Возрастные категории:

Младшая группа: 5 – 13 лет

Средняя группа: 14 – 18 лет

Старшая группа: 15 – 25 лет

Смешанная группа: 5 – 25 лет

Программа:

Вокальные и хоровые коллективы исполняют разнохарактерные произведения, одно из которых a capella. Общая продолжительность программы до 6 минут, но не более 4-х произведений.

В дополнительной номинации Сольное пение – исполнение двух разнохарактерных вокальных произведения общей продолжительностью до 5 минут.

Критерии оценки:

Интонационный и ансамблевый строй, многоголосие и полифонические элементы, художественная выразительность и интерпретация вокальных и хоровых произведений, сценический образ и сценический вид.

  Полное положение размещено на сайте организаторов в разделе Фестивали (слева на гл. странице)

----------


## Milya

[IMG]http://*********ru/807178m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/796938m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/797962m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/794890m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/801034m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/798986m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Milya

Участники номинации Академический вокал подают заявку стандартного образца, указывая возраст, произведения исполняемые на конкурсе, руководитель/концертмейстер, количество приезжающих, учреждение, город.
Каждая заявка рассматривается индивидуально, и участнику в течение одного дня высылается на эл. адрес Полное положение конкурса+официальное приглашение.
За три недели до начала конкурса оргкомитет должен получить ваше окончательное решение по участию. При положительном ответе, ваши данные вносятся в конкурсную программу проекта.

Солисты, заявленные на конкурс в составе вокального коллектива, но желающие продемонстрировать индивидуальные способности, оплачивают своё выступление, как дополнительную номинацию.

----------


## Milya

Оргкомитет конкурса снял ограничения по возрасту для участия в "Серебряном камертоне"
*VI Международный конкурс исполнителей
инструментальной, хоровой
и вокальной музыки
"СЕРЕБРЯНЫЙ КАМЕРТОН"

4 - 8 ноября 2009г.
г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия*

*ВОЗРАСТ УЧАСТНИКОВ НЕ ОГРАНИЧЕН*
Размещение участников - гостиница "Россия"
Конкурсные выступления - в Белом концертном зале
ДШИ им. Е. Мравинского

----------


## Milya

*Открыт приём заявок на юбилейный пятый
*
*Международный конкурс исполнителей инструментальной, хоровой и
вокальной (академ., народ.) музыки
"СЕРЕБРЯНЫЙ КАМЕРТОН"*

*Конкурс состоится в
г. Санкт-Петербург 4-8 ноября 2010г.*

----------

